# Other than horses we have



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Love them! Especially the doggies. 

That Scottish Terrier ***** is adorable! Do you ever call her Ellie Mae for short? :wink:

Love the long haired Chi, too. They look a lot like Papillons.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Ellie Mae is my daugher's birthday present. The lh chi seems to be everyone who visits favorite. She is very friendly and not your typical one person chi. The doxie is my favorite  and I love Ellie to pieces


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Is Ellie Mae still a puppy? I can tell the chi and doxie are fully grown.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Ellie is still a pup born in May. We bought her in August. Such a sweetie with tons of personality!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

She's adorable. Heck, they're all adorable! Love the cat, too. I like those slinky looking ones.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Way freaking cute. I am more a fan of not cat sized canines. But I must say you have a very cute bunch there.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Way freaking cute. I am more a fan of not cat sized canines. But I must say you have a very cute bunch there.



As a dog lover I can't say there are very many breeds I wouldn't own. But my favorite breed is a Great Dane. I am the past owner of 5 of them in my life time. Yard size and lifestyle changes don't allow for one in my life at this time but some day I will own one again


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Mr. AB and I have been talking about getting a small dog once our current three large dogs are passed.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

WickedNag said:


> As a dog lover I can't say there are very many breeds I wouldn't own. But my favorite breed is a Great Dane. I am the past owner of 5 of them in my life time. Yard size and lifestyle changes don't allow for one in my life at this time but some day I will own one again


I currently have a brindle Great Dane *****. Love her absolutely to death!

She's not the sharpest tool in the shed, but she's a big, drooly, cuddle bunny. I'm going to miss her when she passes, because she has the most unique personality of any dog I've ever met.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Mr. AB and I have been talking about getting a small dog once our current three large dogs are passed.


Well, I love our doxie... tons of personality! Bark a bit much for my liking but she is definitely my favorite. Our chi is not typical, very social and loves everyone. Not the ankle biter attitude but being older not as playful. The scottie is your typical scottie. Not for everyone but


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> I currently have a brindle Great Dane *****. Love her absolutely to death!
> 
> She's not the sharpest tool in the shed, but she's a big, drooly, cuddle bunny. I'm going to miss her when she passes, because she has the most unique personality of any dog I've ever met.


Yep that is pretty much a dane in a nutshell! Wish they had a longer life span but they are an awesome dog. Our next big dog will probably be an English Setter as husband wants to have some say and he would like a hunting partner


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Lexi's 6 y/o, going on 7 in October.

I hope to have her until she's at least 10, but I know that might be pushing it. :-|

Her mother is still alive at 9 y/o and her grandmother passed at 10, so she has good genetics and a pretty decent chance of making it to that age.

I just wished they lived longer, but I knew going in that their life expectancy is a lot shorter than other dogs.

I'll be devastated when she goes. She's so larger than life, and I don't mean just size wise!

Next dog I get will probably be a Standard Poodle. I don't know if I'll be able emotionally to have another Dane so soon once Lexi passes.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

It is very hard to have the same breed for me. I have had one standard poodle in the past and she was a true sweetheart. I hate the constant plucking of the ears but it comes with the territory. I was thinking of an Irish Water Spaniel but have heart problems and I am not sure I can keep up with one any more


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

I've always loved English Springer Spaniels and hope to own one someday. My mom use to breed dogs and I learned to walk by holding onto our Springer Zoey's hair and she would walk around step by step so I could keep up. I took naps using her as a pillow and when my mom retired her from breeding and found her a home as a house pet for an elderly couple I cried for a month. Then one day at the groomers my mom arranged for us to be there at the same time she was. I was 4, walked through the door and saw her and started screaming her name, they had to let her out of her cage so she didn't hurt herself tryig to get to me. We got to play for a few hours whle my mom and the groomer talked and then she went back to her home with the older couple and I never saw her again but to this day I am still in love with Springer Spaniels.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Such sweet dogs! I LOVE the kitty! We have 10 dogs, (8 Chihuahuas, some longcoat some shortcoat), (1 Jack Russell X Poodle), and (1 Double Dapple Dachshund). We also have 3 indoor cats as well.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Other than the 9 horses on the property, (6 mine, 2 Amarea's, 1 Tracie's) I have too **** many animals! lol

7 dogs, 4 old fashioned Collies, 1 miniature Australian Shepherd and 1 Pomeranian, plus Amarea's 3 month old Collie pup

3 indoor cats (all gingers, I have a thing for ginger cats) and HUNDREDS of barn cats (no not really. 4 of my own and 3 of Amarea's)

7 fish, including the 6 in my big tank and the 1 beta in my son's little 5g tank upstairs

1 pet rat (again my son's)

and 24 chickens (well, 23 of my own, and then Trixie, a goofy looking, fro-headed, blue legged polish crested hen that is Tracie's)


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Hey Indy, you forgot her missing toe LOL!!!!!


----------



## NinthHeroine (Sep 19, 2010)

Beautiful critters! 

Your cat is very intriguing. What breed is that again? I love the unique look, I'm trying to convince my sis to get something different like this one cause they're so... well, unique xD


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

OMG! I grew up with a Scot named Radar! He passed in 2006 and she now has 2 of them named Brody and Winston!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

First pic is my rescue from a kill shelter (Max)
Second pic is my puggle Tyson
Third is my pug Scarface
Fourth is my very expensive, never would pay for like that again, pomeranian/pug mix (Chi Chi)
Bought him at Animart. Paid an arm and a leg. Dumb, but I still love him.
Our bearded dragon Spike.
Our cat Harley. Another shelter rescue.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

NinthHeroine said:


> Beautiful critters!
> 
> Your cat is very intriguing. What breed is that again? I love the unique look, I'm trying to convince my sis to get something different like this one cause they're so... well, unique xD


Miley is a Cornish Rex. Love her to pieces...very cool cat! Miley has a bad coat so I got her cheap but her full sister from the same litter was the breeders show cat.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Three horses, two Bernese Mountain Dogs that I show,Sherman is the puppy on my avatar, three cats: Blossom & Kramer are both inside kitties and rescues and BigFoot who is our barn kitty. He has 24 toes, hence the name.
Also have an African Grey parrot named Kiwi who is 2 1/2, I have had her since she was 16 weeks, I finished weaning her and Boo who is an Amazon that I rescued from abuse: he has one wing that was torn off and his feet were little malformed balls, now he can perch on his soft perch like a normal parrot. I have photos of Blossom the kitty, and Kiwi the parrot and the other Berner Sera.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

OMG, wyominggrandma I LOVE bernese mountain dogs. So pretty!!

These are my children  

**** Dog (DD) is my baby, the only dog that comes in the house. She was originally supossed to be my friends dog but she stuck to me and has been there since. She has survived being run over by a tractor, run over by a tahoe, attacked by somthing with a canine tooth spread of about 4 inches (BIG!), and kicked and stomped by the cows and horses on multiple occasions. Oh and if I didn't take her from the "breeder" she was destined for drop off. She knows how to sit, shake, lay, stay, high five, high ten, and speak.










http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w235/freedomonhorseback/****.jpg









Next is Psyco Kitty. My mom found him at the school she works at. She was excersizing and he was chasing her. We (my family and the vetrinarians I work for) believe he may be a Bengal, he was not chipped and no one ever claimed him. DD LOVES this cat. And he loves her right back. He hisses at the other dogs, but runs up to her and **** Dog flea bites him all over. lol 



















These are the only two i will share as I don't want to overload you with pictures of Ringo ( Gliddens Ring of Gold) our Golden Retriever stud. Ruger our blue heeler, Boo our chocolate lab. Then theres Fluffy Kitty, Chaos, and all the other barn kitties. And our donkey, Jenny (orginal huh?). and the bull as he is a big pet. And our ducks, chickens, and fishys!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Lonestar, your Psycho Kitty certainly DOES look like every bengal I have ever seen!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Isn't it amazing how dogs, cats, birds and other animals seem to wind their way into our hearts. 
Thanks for the comments on the Berners, they are the most awesome dogs. I raised and showed Shelties for 20 years, but wanted to get back into the big dogs. Sherman, the one on my avatar is just barely over a year and is already 110 lbs. His half sister Sera is not as big, but still is over 90.. Of course they think they are lap dogs.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Doesn't he Indy?? He acts like one too. He hides his toys. We couldn't find he favorite feather toy for like 3 weeks. Then one day he's dragging it around the house like nothing happened. 

Wyominggrandma- It really is amazing. You know that quote "If you think your a person of influence, try ordering someone elses dog around." ? Thats exactly how it is with **** dog. The whole family will be trying to tell her what to do and she only responds when I tell her. Haha.


----------

